

Java Pwns Everyone Again - kator
http://blog.beyondtrust.com/bid/89011/Java-Pwns-Everyone-Again

======
kator
According to this:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/08/30/oracle_knew_about_fl...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/08/30/oracle_knew_about_flaws/)

Oracle knew about this for quite some time..

------
kator
To disable java applets in chrome:

chrome://plugins/

Scroll down to Java and hit the disable link.

